# Did I make a good trade?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I traded 1,000 rounds of .223 Rem. Tul-Ammo for a Ruger New Model Six Convertible .22LR/.22Mag. It's used, it has 100% of the bluing, no scratches and a clean bore...plus a leather gun belt with a holster... It's for my daughter...what do you think? Good trade? Or Bad?...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A gun for a child to learn and grow with is NEVER a bad trade.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for your input Don... here is the holster it's made by: "Smith & Wesson"


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

in my area that same gun is selling for $400-$500 depending on where you look

1000 rds of that ammo is selling for a minimum of $449

so with the holster

i would say you got the better end of that deal

your daughter is gonna LOVE that pistol

i had one for many years,it was a tack driver

i could shoot it two handed and at 25 yds you could cover the 6 shot group with a qaurter


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with YD......you got a gun that will last much longer than the ammo will,good trade....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Absolutely! Very cool.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

GOOD TRADE FOR SURE_____sb


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, AZ. I sold one just like it to my sister and she likes it. When it was mine, I spent some days gunning red squirrels with it. Adjustable sights, good single-action trigger and relatively inexpensive to play with. I know how much you didn't like that brand of ammo anyway, so *you* know you got a fair exchange.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Good trade, nice looking gun. Your daughter should be about to enjoy shooting it for years.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Cool, AZ. I sold one just like it to my sister and she likes it. When it was mine, I spent some days gunning red squirrels with it. Adjustable sights, good single-action trigger and relatively inexpensive to play with. I know how much you didn't like that brand of ammo anyway, so *you* know you got a fair exchange.


 I guess I did get a good deal, I am not a big fan of TulAmmo, and the guy said he would of paid more for it, if I was a few days earlier, he made some $$$ on the deal...and my daughter got "almost" what she wanted, she wanted it with a "case hardened finish" and "pink grips" lol...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pink grips? Better keep an eye on her nail polish supply.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have one just got it from my father it originally belomged to my grandfather who bought it new in 1973. I have the original box and everything that came with it new. I dont think it has 100rnds through it and its one of the most accurate handguns I have ever shot. One word of advice DO NOT LOOSE either of the cylinders for that gun ,if you do you have to send it to ruger to get a cylinder and have it fitted to the gun, they will not just sell you a new cylinder with out you sending them the gun.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

bowhunter1 said:


> I have one just got it from my father it originally belomged to my grandfather who bought it new in 1973. I have the original box and everything that came with it new. I dont think it has 100rnds through it and its one of the most accurate handguns I have ever shot. One word of advice DO NOT LOOSE either of the cylinders for that gun ,if you do you have to send it to ruger to get a cylinder and have it fitted to the gun, they will not just sell you a new cylinder with out you sending them the gun.


 Thanx for the heads up... but your a little late, I bought one for her @ a gun show and it didn't have the .22LR cylinder so I called Ruger and found out the hard way, you are right on the money about the cylinder, plus you have to ship the pistol next day air $$$ so to make a long story short, it would have cost me as much as a new one. So I sold it and bought her a Ruger 10/22 take down...


----------

